# Cherokee + PHP

## thebigslide

Cherokee's ebuild says it supports PHP.  I assume that's PHP-CGI.  The documentation is limited.  Anyone done this?

----------

## nextor

Be carrefully!

The stable cherokee package is very old and you will have problems, you must use the testing instead. And about your answer, yes, Cherokke has PHP support by php-cgi.

----------

## fidodido

Hello

I'm new and I begin to install cherokee in me gentoo server.

Now I want to install dev-lang/php but the packages required is www-servers/apache-2 and I don't need apache if I install Cherokee. Is this correct?

I masked this www-servers/apache package but now I can't emerge php.

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=www-servers/apache-2*" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- www-servers/apache-2.2.15 (masked by: package.mask)

- www-servers/apache-2.2.14-r1 (masked by: package.mask)

(dependency required by "dev-lang/php-5.2.13" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "php" [argument])

Can I install php without apache?

Thank you for your help

----------

## Ivan The Viking

Start off by unmasking apache!  you should never need to hardmask something like this.

emerge ufed, so you can edit your use flags, I bet one of those is pulling in apache.

I have cherokee installed on my server with php, and mysql with no apache on the machine.

After you've done those steps, please post the output of

```
emerge dev-lang/php -pv
```

and 

```
emerge --info
```

----------

## fidodido

Hi Ivan

#emerge dev-lang/php -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/apache-tools-2.2.15  USE="ssl" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] www-servers/apache-2.2.15  USE="ldap ssl threads -debug -doc (-selinux) -static -suexec" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias -asis -auth_digest -authn_dbd -cern_meta -charset_lite -dbd -dumpio -ident -imagemap -log_forensic -proxy -proxy_ajp -proxy_balancer -proxy_connect -proxy_ftp -proxy_http -substitute -version" APACHE2_MPMS="-event -itk -peruser -prefork -worker" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/php-5.2.13  USE="apache2 berkdb bzip2 cgi cli crypt ftp gd gdbm hash iconv ipv6 ldap mysql ncurses nls pcre readline reflection session snmp sockets spl ssl threads truetype unicode xml zlib (-adabas) -bcmath (-birdstep) -calendar -cdb -cjk -concurrentmodphp -ctype -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase (-dbmaker) -debug -discard-path -doc (-empress) (-empress-bcs) (-esoob) -exif -fastbuild (-fdftk) -filter (-firebird) -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect (-frontbase) -gd-external -gmp -imap -inifile -interbase -iodbc (-java-external) -json -kerberos -kolab -ldap-sasl -libedit -mcve -mhash -msql -mssql -mysqli -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pic -posix -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml -soap (-solid) -spell -sqlite -suhosin (-sybase) (-sybase-ct) -sysvipc -tidy -tokenizer -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl -yaz -zip" 0 kB

And 

#emerge --info

Portage 2.1.7.17 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/server, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-x86_64-Intel-R-_Atom-TM-_CPU_230_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 03 Apr 2010 00:45:01 +0000

.......

SYNC="rsync://rsync.samerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl admin amd64 apache2 berkdb bzip2 cgi clamdtop cli cracklib crypt cups....

Now I understand, I need modifier this flag with ufed or if I don't want apache2

#USE="-apache2" emerge php

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/php-5.2.13  USE="-apache2*" 

Thank you very much.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ivan The Viking

I don't know if you've fixed this yet, I haven't looked at my forum posts in while but...

Get rid of that apache2 use flag.  Your PHP seems ok with with cgi and cli flags enabled.

Go ahead and build it after that, then use the cherokee-admin program to add php-cgi support to it, there's a wizard for that which works flawlessly.

----------

